# Tuna - Feast On Fish



## polly (Jul 4, 2009)

I have recently been advised not to eat tinned Tuna.
Only fresh or frozen. Does anyone know why and is this a new finding?


----------



## Northerner (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi Polly, welcome to the forum! I'm not entirely sure, but I remember someone saying here that tinned tuna does not have the same benefits as fresh or frozen, as the brine or oil that it is kept in has the effect of 'leeching' some of the goodness from the fish - particularly so as the tinned stuff may be months or even years old before it gets eaten. You don't get this with fresh or frozen.


----------



## Steff (Jul 4, 2009)

welcome to the forum , they is a tuna where you get no brine or oil it is drainless princes do it

http://www.talkingretail.com/produc...rain-tuna-from-john-west-is-qrevolutionaryq.h

^^ 

thats it


----------



## Vanessa (Jul 4, 2009)

polly said:


> I have recently been advised not to eat tinned Tuna.
> Only fresh or frozen. Does anyone know why and is this a new finding?



Hello Polly and welcome

I think it is because the essential fatty acids are destroyed during the canning process plus if in oil then the calorie count is high, in brine the salt count is high and the stuff in water is much more expensive and I seem to recall something about mercury levels a while back.  Trouble is fresh tuna is often very expensive but Sainsbury's do a reasonably priced pack of 2 frozen tuna steak.  I still use tinned tuna (in water) for those occasions when you need something quick and low calorie to make but wouldn't count it as one of those "oily fish" portions we are supposed to have


----------



## Northerner (Jul 4, 2009)

You can't beat sardines or pilchards (same thing!) on toast as a cheap and easy way to get your oily fish twice a week! This is the thread where I heard about tuna losing it's goodness:

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=2513


----------



## sheila (Jul 4, 2009)

[Should We Stop Eating Tuna?
Posted by Alaina Browne, January 25, 2008 at 1:30 PM


"No. Overall, the dangers of not eating fish [including tuna] outweigh the small possible dangers from mercury. The recommended amount for adults is to eat one or two servings of fish per week ? but probably only 10% to 20% of the population in the U.S. eats sufficient fish. The real danger in this country, the real concern, is that we're not eating enough fish. That is very likely increasing our rates of death from heart 

I have just copied this of the web it wss on a site called "serious eats"
hope it is of help.

Sheila


----------



## polly (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks to all for your welcome to the community.
I'm new to Diabetes and the computer, so please be patient.
Regarding the tuna issue, I'll probably stick to Mackeral, it sounds a safer and cheaper option all round.


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi Polly,

Welcome to the forum..

Can't help on the tuna front...although Nathan will eat the dry tinned tuna that Steff suggested..Salmon is another good fish to eat thats full of goodness

Heidi


----------



## polly (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks for that, Sasha1.

I'll have to try the dry stuff and see what it is like.
As I'm new to Diabetes, healthy eating is an anomomly, but I'll give it a go.
I find I can eat salmon with LOTS of soy sauce on it, as it makes it more palatable. I know a lot of people may now be screaming "Philistine" but I hate fish.


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi Polly,

If that how you like it go for it hun...besides I had the same problem with Nathan and fish...if it was'nt Birds Eye, and covered in batter or breadcrumbs, he would'nt eat it... in his word " Its not fish".  Although now he will eat it, not as often as he should...but hey a little is better than non..

He finds it more palatable if its flaked and mixed into pasta, or home made fish cakes or noodles..stir fry

Heidi


----------



## polly (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi Heidi,

I totally agree with Nathan, if it hasn't got batter on, what's the point
Thanks for your idea of fishcakes, may give that a go, plus the noodles.
Had some stir fry with noodles last night, but may have had too many carbs, as BG is 17.4 today. Perhaps I need to adjust my servings


----------



## Steff (Jul 5, 2009)

pink salmon goes down a treat with cucumber and beetroot


----------

